# Glock Model 30 45ACP



## Bear (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hello forum members, I'm somewhat new to the handgun world and would like you opinons on the following gun.

Glock Model 30 45ACP*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Very reliable, good low bore axis, good short trigger action/reset. Very chunky for a concealed carry gun. Grip only suitable to very large hands.


----------



## Bear (Dec 3, 2007)

*:smt023Thanks for the input Mike, I appreciate it. Have a great week and a happy holiday season. Take care and be well. *


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Can shoot as acurate as the full sized G21, so I'm considering trading for one. But is very chunky for a concealed weapon, it is one hell of a sub-compact!


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a very good pistol. You need larger hands because it is somewhat 'blocky'. I'm hoping Glock comes out with an SF Model like they did for the 21.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

The grip's a bit short, but that's the point. it's one of the few staggered .45 mag pistols I know of (the other notable one being its big brother the G20), so you have a lot of big bullets in a small package. It makes the grip wider and squarer (fit pretty well in my hands), so the gun for its size it a bit chunkier even as Glocks go.

For Glocks in general, it's generally a love 'em or hate 'em relationship. I personally don't like the grip or controls (the slide lock in particular was very difficult to thumb off on virtually every Glock model I've tried), but I won't deny they're simple, durable, accurate, relatively inexpensive pistols; they wouldn't be a top choice of LEAs otherwise.


----------



## Bear (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thanks for the input everyone. Hope you all have a happy holiday season. Take care and be well. *


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Bear,

You blue font is almost impossible for me to read...is it just me??

Anyway...I've been wondering about the G30 as well.

I have the 21 SF and love it.

Can anyone give me a comparison of the G30 to the G26. Is the G30 considered subcompact, or just compact, like the G19?


----------



## Bear (Dec 3, 2007)

*HI Jake sorry about the blue font. It is hard to read so I'll use black or the default font color from now on.  *


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Jake said:


> Bear,
> 
> You blue font is almost impossible for me to read...is it just me??
> 
> ...


The G 30 is considered a compact. I had one for awhile but sold it because it was just a little too heavy for a carry gun. I've settled on the G 23 instead. The 30 was very accurate and carries a heck of a wallop for its size (not talking about recoil - but energy on impact). The grip is short until the magazine is attached, then its just about right for a carry gun. Just a little bulky and heavy, in my opinion. I also have a G 27 (subcompact) that I use when I want to go "minimal." The 30 is considerably larger and heavier than the 26 or 27.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Can anyone give a comparison on the *recoil* of the 30 vs the 21SF?

Sounds like the 30 is close to the 19/23 in size.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Jake said:


> Can anyone give a comparison on the *recoil* of the 30 vs the 21SF?
> 
> Sounds like the 30 is close to the 19/23 in size.


The 30 is close in size to the 19 and 23 in barrel length but it is wider, bulkier and heavier, similar to the difference between the 22 and 21. The recoil is very similar, probably a little bit more noticeable with the 30, as one would expect from a compact compared to a full size.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bear said:


> *Hello forum members, I'm somewhat new to the handgun world and would like you opinons on the following gun.
> 
> Glock Model 30 45ACP*


I tested this at the range a few weeks ago and liked it a lot. Its got a smooth trigger, acurate at 25 yards and is reasonably priced. I recommend you try it at a range before making a purchase.


----------

